# Uncertain what to do for my old guy.



## MoBetta (Apr 5, 2013)

Five years ago, my best friend gave me her two year old betta to care for while she did construction. He lived in "the vase". I lurked around these posts for a while and, after she didn't want him back, got him a 10 gallon tank, heater, bio wheel filter, gravel and plastic and fabric plants. Pellets for food and a pea piece treat once a week. I used an Eheim vacuum and swapped two gallons of water a week, wiped down the sides, swapped the filter once a month. Checked his ph and tried to do good housekeeping, no overfeeding. My fish always seemed healthy. Lately he didnt see well, so I turned the filter off to give him his pellets. Two days ago it is like he has given up. He has no sores or anything, although his colors have faded badly over time. I've moved him to a measuring cup of water. I clipped on a teeny bubbler and stone I got at the pet store. Seems to be easier to swim up for a breath. He is close enough to an oil radiator to keep his water warm (I stuck a little thermometer on). He won't eat even if I take a tweezer and try to put food in his mouth. I read about euthanizing them with clove oil and vodka but can't. I am so afraid he is suffering. Is there anything else I can do? Anything at all? I am afraid he is actually starving to death. It is just heartbreaking. He seems to be listing slightly on his side in there.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Am I reading right? your betta is 7 years old?? Congrats! I'm afraid it might just be old age bothering him... have you tried buying some frozen brine shrimp or baby betta food or frozen blood worms? maybe he would eat some of those things?


----------



## tngirl92 (Jul 16, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your fish! If he is actually seven years old though, that is incredible. I don't think I have EVER heard of someone keeping their betta alive for that long. He must have a very good owner.  Glad he has been well taken care of. 

For now, if you don't want to euthanize, it seems like you are doing all you can do, which is to put him in the least distress possible. He has lived a good, old life and though I am nowhere near an expert, I suspect he is just dying from old age. 

Maybe if you can't euthanize him, someone in your family would be comfortable with it? Like you, I wouldn't want my fishy to suffer. There are a lot of people here who can give you advice about your options. You came to the right place!


----------



## MoBetta (Apr 5, 2013)

He is 7. She had him for two years, then gave him to me. Where do I get frozen shrimp? The pet shop? My husband is a tough guy but he can't do it either. And thanks. Mostly I guess I am wondering how to make him comfortable.


----------



## bannlow2471 (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this ... and not that it makes it any easier, but from everything I've read, seven years is at the extreme far end of a Betta's life span, so he must have been getting exceptionally good care. At the very least, you can comfort yourself with the knowledge that you gave him a wonderful life and loving care. Since he started out his life in a vase, that's not too shabby. I think it sounds like you're doing all you can do right now - keeping him warm, and making it as easy as possible to get to the surface to breathe.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow, I would try frozen bring shrimp, and yes you can get them from like petco/petsmart or good pet stores, I hate when one of my fish I have only had for a month or 2 dies, I do rescue some bad off fish here and there, some make it some don't but to have a fish for 5 years and have to face the fact that he has had a long good life does not make it easier in loosing him. It seems you are doing all you can for him


----------



## ryancalif (Mar 10, 2013)

^ Agree on the frozen brine shrimp. 

That stuff is pretty much fail-safe.


----------



## MoBetta (Apr 5, 2013)

I just got back from getting some. He ate three little Ones. Thanks! At least he won't go, starving. Thank you.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

He's a really old fish! It's awesome that he had such a good owner to take care of him and keep him happy and healthy all those years.  I'm sure he's thankful he had you and he knows that you're doing all you can to keep him happy.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

MoBetta it sounds like you have done an amazing job with your fish. I'm sorry he may be at the end of his very long life. If the time comes to euthanize and you can't bear to do it (understandable), perhaps one of the vets in your area would agree to. If you decide to go this route, I'd try contacting one that specializes in "exotics."


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Great job! My last betta lived to seven, she's not with me now though. Good luck with this guy!


----------



## MoBetta (Apr 5, 2013)

Percyfyshshelley- thanks. Oddly that didn't occur to me though I have an exotic vet, Pender, near me. I'll call her and see what she says. Thanks everyone. I take these critters in and don't know what I am doing- I learned about his care, HERE. Thanks for your kindness. It is a fish but I am attached.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Thats wonderful that he ate!!!! who knows, maybe he'll pick up again? Maybe the old food was just too hard for him in his old age and now he needs to revert back to baby betta food. its kind of like how our own elderly sometimes can't eat adult food any more in old age and have to revert back to purrees. Maybe he's got a bit left in him yet.


----------



## MoBetta (Apr 5, 2013)

I didn't even know there WAS baby food. I was shocked when they showed me young betta fish. Like an inch long. He was the same size when I got him as he is now. He seems ravenous now. I don't want to give him too many but ... We'll see. F it is just a case of carefully ensuring he gets a meal? I can do that. Knowing about his food helped. At least he won't be old and starving. (I tried to post a photo of him but it won't on my iPad.)


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I would feed him small meals often. If he hasn't eaten for a while he could use the nutrients


----------



## MoBetta (Apr 5, 2013)

Got it. It's hard, I work in DC and leave at 4:45, get home at 5:30. But in the other hours I will space his shrimps. I didn't get the worms, should I? (and again. I know he's old? But anything, anything I can do. I like him a lot.)


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

you could and cut them up into little pieces. That way he gets some variety. Since you are gone all day just make sure he gets a good meal before you leave and then maybe give him 2 small meals when you return. or if he is up to it one big meal. You'll see how he is. you know your old boy. try all different frozen foods. see what he likes. just make sure they are tiny tiny so he won't have to work hard to eat them.


----------



## MoBetta (Apr 5, 2013)

Ok. I'll tell you this. Since getting some chow he is swimming in the cup. Any thoughts from this group, could (I have to dream) he go back to the acquarium? I would post a vid if I could. He is swimming. Though it might be the shallow water. I m cycling it with a bulb baster from my kitchen (works.)


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I would let him go back in his tank but keep the water level lower so he doesn't have to swim so far for air. maybe just fill it half way.


----------



## MoBetta (Apr 5, 2013)

I can dream. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey, how is the old fella doing today?


----------



## MoBetta (Apr 5, 2013)

Not good. I have to lift him up to get a breath. I went out and bought clove oil to do "the deed." but it was aura cacia clove bud oil? All I could find, finally, at whole foods. It did NOT turn cloudy. I am having nightmares if I pour it in he will be burned or something. So here I sit. Every couple of whenevers I lift him up. I'm ready o do this- he won't even eat the shrimp now. But I don't know what kind of clove oil people mean, apparently. This is awful.
PS
Thanks for asking. 
It's a fish. But I've been bawling my eyes out.


----------



## bannlow2471 (Mar 12, 2013)

Sure, he's a fish. But he's your fish, and he's been part of your life for five years. Of course you're sad, and you shouldn't feel like you have to apologize for it. I know nothing about fish euthanasia so I can't offer you any help or guidance there, but I did just want to say that I'm sorry.


----------



## MoBetta (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks!
I'm waiting with him.
That's it.
Thanks.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

:'( I'm so sorry. He is a fish. Fish are lovely in their own right. He is your fish and he deserves your tears. You are a wonderful person and you Kept him happy and well for 5 years! Thank you for being a wonderful pet owner and lifting him to the surface to help him breath. You are amazing. I hope someone can help you on the clove oil, I'm not much help with that. But while you are waiting with him we are here for you <3


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't believe in the term "just a fish". Its a form of life, and a wonderful one at that, although he means much more to you since he is yours.

I agree that seven years is incredible! You are obviously a great owner. Its very sad that animals have such short lifespans but its incredible that he's exceeded the average lifespan by more than twice as many years. I've honestly only heard of a few other cases where a Betta has lives so long, and they all had exceptional care.

I know it isn't fun to lose a pet and the answers you have gotten are not exactly what you wanted to hear. I wish they lived to be as old as we do. But its always an opportunity, both to honor him and give another Betta a great life like you've given him. Its sounds like he was very lucky to fall into your hands!

If it helps, there have been studies that show that they do not feel pain like we do. Many people cannot bring themselves to euthanize their fish and I think that is perfectly fine. I know he may look like he is in pain but he really does not feel pain like we do. Someday, unfortunately sooner rather than later, he will be swimming under the rainbow bridge just as happy as he's been the last five years with you.

There's no replacing a pet. All of them are different. They definitely have their own unique personalities! They all give us their own unique companionship, and I really do hope to see you around on the forum in the future!


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Mo, I'm so sorry. I think in means a lot to your fish that you are with him, I really do. I wish I knew if that is the right clove oil. I don't know. The kind of clove oil you want is the kind used for toothaches and may be found in a pharmacy. If ou end up going this route you should leave him in the clove oil water for ten minutes after operular movements have ceased, and then freeze the little guy afterwards to make sure he is deceased and not just heavily anesthetized. It sounds like he is going to slip away on his own fairly soon. Im sorry you have to say goodbye to your little friend. At least you have people on this forum who understand.


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

I did a quick google search and that exact brand came up under a search for toothache medication.

I am so sorry you both have to go through this. A sad part of having so many pets when i was young was saying goodbye. Being there for him is the best you can do and it means more than you might think. You've always had his back


----------



## MoBetta (Apr 5, 2013)

Unbelievably he is STILL going. Can't find food, won't eat the frozen shrimp although he's grabbed the random food ball. I got a teeny 1/2 gallon or so acqueon aquarium with a filter so he is not in bad water (it is HOT in VA now so water is warm). Changing 1/2 a day. His old gravel is in there so he doesn't have far toswim up and some good bacteria, with a running filter (I used fiber not charcoal), and i buried a bubbler. He swims around occasionally but isn't eating much. I put a lot of gravel in so he could get to the top, and buried a silk plant, he sleeps on that. Again, I'm under no illusions about his long term prospects but I think he wants to live. Worried about him in this non cycled aquarium but ...best I can do. I know there's nothing to do but...nobody else wants to hear about my fish anymore. Just rambling.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Talk here all you want. We are here for you.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I was going to rec the brine shrimp, but you've seen that a dozen times now. That being said, when people get to that point of old-age, they just aren't hungry anymore. Their taste buds and sense of smell have dwindled over the years, and they just get sleepier and sleepier. They're not in pain from hunger, they just get really, really tired and they sleep more and more until, at some point, they just don't wake up. Same with horses/dogs/cats, I'd assume just about any animal. 

So, I doubt that he's suffering, I think he's just getting to the point where he's ready to fall asleep and not wake up. He's apparently had a fantastic life with you to have lived such a long time, and he's ready to swim home.  

And I completely agree with Ayala, there is no such thing as "just a fish" or "just a dog" or JUST anything. They are living, breathing, thinking, feeling creatures, and they are loved and love in return. That is not JUST anything, any more than a life is JUST a bunch of chemical processes. Anytime there is love and care shared between two creatures, that is a special, special thing, and it is valuable and very hard to lose. There should NEVER be any shame in feeling for a creature, not ever. This is what makes us whole. 

I know that he knows that you are with him, allowing him to go in his own time and caring about him for every minute that he continues on. I wouldn't euthanize him at this point, he's ready to go, he's just got to figure out how. 

Thoughts and prayers and internet hugs for you.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Blue Fish, what you posted was just beautiful. It literally brought a tear to my eye.
Mo, it sounds like you are doing the best possible job you can keeping the little guy comfortable in his final days. No fish could ask for a better human friend. And you definately found the right place to talk about him all you need to. My faith in humanity is restored daily by the compassion I see on this forum.


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

What a good, long run he has had! I hope that whatever time you have left together is good, and that whenever it is his time to go that it is a peaceful journey. You are both in my thoughts!


----------



## MoBetta (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks! Poor little guy is a trooper.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

We love to hear about him and will never grow tired of it. Nevis such a lucky guy to have you. Just keep him comfy and spoil him as much as you can. Enjoy your time with him. He wants to stick around and be with you


----------



## MoBetta (Apr 5, 2013)

Astonishingly he lives on. I found he will eat Hikari betta bio gold now. I try to get him to eat a tiny ball or two every time. Sort of struggles to find it but in that tiny aquarium it's easier. It has a pump and un impressive filter but I change a third of the water very day. I don't think he could go back to the big aquarium. Nobody thought he was ready to go and gesture seems to want to stick around. I am happy to have him around, love his little red fins swimming now and then too. Wish I could figure out how to post a pic!


----------



## bannlow2471 (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow, that is awesome! I have been wondering how he was doing but was afraid to ask for an update in case the news was not good. I hope you'll keep us posted. Obviously none of us are getting any younger, but it's amazing to see that with a few modifications in his living situation, he has been able to adapt. He's lucky to have you!


----------



## MoBetta (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks. What Blue Fish said too, helped me, so much. I am enjoying my last days with my pal and making them as good for him as I can.


----------



## lovemyfish99 (Apr 1, 2013)

MoBetta, what they said. Again and again, we have to defend our emotions and respect for the unfluffy and the uncuddly creatures of this world. 

12 years ago, I was crying every day because the fish in my new pond were dying, because I didn't understand how to keep them. I euthanized, I buried, and even had popsicle stick markers. Ya, it was that bad. But my first koi rescue, Shiro, who survived my brutal learning curve, is still alive and at age 15 is 24"

Nevis has had a good run, better than most, and you should be proud of the excellent care you provided for him. Enjoy his last days, for he is fortunate enough to pass from old age, which is rare for our wet pets.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Amazing fish! He is so lucky to have you as his keeper. I had been wodering if he was still alive. I'm glad he is, and is living out his days with such good care.


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

How is he doing?


----------



## MoBetta (Apr 5, 2013)

Eats one or two tiny pieces a couple of times a day... Can't see well, so I have to really push him and the food together. He rests a lot. Swims a little. This little aquarium is working for him. I'm trying to make him comfy. I don't think there is any way I could do the clove thing now. He's such an old guy but still my little charmer.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't blame you. He sounds pretty comfy, actually, and I'm sure he knows its about time. He's lived an incredibly long life for a betta and is likely just living out his last days with you until he's ready.

I'm actually shocked he's made it so long so it was probably a good idea not to use the clove oil. It sounded like he didn't have much time at all but obviously he's had more time than we expected.


----------



## dragonx47 (Apr 22, 2013)

Is he still hanging in there?


----------



## MoBetta (Apr 5, 2013)

Still going! This Hikari food seems to sit well, I have to steer him to it but he eats a piece or two then. The little aquarium makes that easy but there is like a protein film on the water so I change it a lot. Wish he could withstand the 10 gallon but I don't think he could get to his food, and when I thought he was dying I emptied it, so it would need to be cycled, somehow, too. He doesn't want to go yet. I am fine with a little effort to feed him and clean him. My little pal : )


----------



## MoBetta (Apr 5, 2013)

PS Thanks for asking. It meant the world to me to have someone care and give advice. I never had fish before and just felt lost.


----------



## Juditko (Dec 28, 2012)

What a great job you've done for him! Lucky fish!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

This honestly reminds me of my blind fish, Bahari. We assume his blindness was caused by genetics, his lethargy and chronic SBD also. I've had him since November and haven't expected him to live near this long. He has good and bad days. Most of the time he floats near the surface (SBD) and moves occasionally. He needs to be assisted in finding his food. But sometimes he sinks to the bottom, and sometimes seems reluctant to move. He floats vertically or stands on his tail at times (a bad sign that the end is usually near as it has something to do with the swim bladder not being regulated) and also at times seems to be gilling and gasping for air. I have not been able to diagnose anything specific (he is not that old) and have decided it must be bad genetics.

It seems like your guy has been given both a good home AND good genetics. My guy has been like this for awhile. We're both expecting the end to come soon but he could hold on for quite a long time like my guy has. In clean, warm tanks with good food, all we can do is adapt to what is now their "special needs". He will go when it is his time.

You've been blessed with many years with your betta and now you've been given time to say goodbye. I know it's hard because you don't know exactly how long that is, but I know you're still doing the best you can for him. They deserve it, even if they may not have much time or (like my guy) have special needs and are unlike other bettas.

I know that some day, soon or not, both of our boys will be swimming together under the rainbow bridge. Although they can't be replaced, it will make for two new opportunities for two other fish to have good homes.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I am SO HAPPY to hear that he is still going!!! This really is amazing!


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

Glad he is still doing well!


----------



## MoBetta (Apr 5, 2013)

He made it til August (All the way from May!) and died last night. Last night he had a ball of food, then swam to a corner and rested. An hour later I noticed he was on his side and not moving at all. Thanks to everyone for their kind posts. I would re-read them when I wondered if I was doing the right thing.


----------



## bannlow2471 (Mar 12, 2013)

So sorry to hear about this ... I know you will miss him. Thank you for taking such wonderful care of him, and for being there for him right till the end. You gave him a great life, and a dignified and peaceful end.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. You gave him a long wonderful life.


----------



## dragonx47 (Apr 22, 2013)

So sorry to hear that. He's probably in fishy heaven now telling all his buddies about the wonderful owner he had.


----------

